# Ducks



## XbecksX (Apr 20, 2008)

does anyone know anything about ducks on here? before i write a huge list of qestions. lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

XbecksX said:


> does anyone know anything about ducks on here? before i write a huge list of qestions. lol


ive had a duck before and spoke to a few people on here that also have ducks


----------



## wiggy (Sep 20, 2008)

I have 7 ducks! Ask away x


----------

